# Interview: What are your weaknesses?



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

This is a question i'm not so confident about!!

Since finishing college I've only had three interviews and have succesfully gotten the all those jobs *yay!*. But that still leaves me quite inexperienced with interviews. I have to admit they make me super nervous, even if I practice and practice beforehand on the day somehow my mind goes blank and sometimes I struggle to answer the questions!!

I know the anwer has to somehow be relevant to the job. The answer I have always used is being a perfectionist (which I am!), this isn't a blatent bad thing to be but I guess that's how you want to answer the question, you don't want to make it out that you actually have weaknesses.

I just wanted the advice of you guys. How would you answer this question??

BTW im going for PA/Secretarial/Admin work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thankyou!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 11, 2008)

If I were to answer truthfully I'd say I'm arrogant, narcissistic, and misogynistic. 

Answering blandly, I would say that perhaps I'm more concerned than your average person with results instead of processes.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

I would say I enjoy doing many different tasks at once for I get burnd out doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

 *5. Be careful about using “my biggest weakness is my biggest strength” as your response.* Saying that “I’m a perfectionist” or something like that is another of those clichéd answers that people often give to this question. It will probably come across as being scripted and the interviewer will most likely determine that you got the answer from an interview tips book.  
 
It's all about turning those negatives ("weaknesses") into positives, but definitely in the right way. I remember we had a week long section in my Indepdent Living class in high school and that's what they've taught us. I've landed every job (6 total) that I've interviewed for. Being confident with your answer helps. I always see shy or timid people in work places and I wonder how they get their jobs sometimes like I couldn't imagine certain people doing a well interview lol.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

HAHA..yeah I know the perfectionist answer is so cliche!!

That's why I wanted to know what other people say. I have wondered the same about shy/timid people.

LOL @ Shimmer and her truthfull answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this question easier to answer than im making it out to be? OMG lol


----------



## Brittni (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe your biggest weakness is OVER ANALYZING... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teehee...kidding!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_HAHA..yeah I know the perfectionist answer is so cliche!!

That's why I wanted to know what other people say. I have wondered the same about shy/timid people.

LOL @ Shimmer and her truthfull answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this question easier to answer than im making it out to be? OMG lol_

 
one thing to do is make sure you address that you acknowledge your weakness and try to pay more attention to overcome it.


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 11, 2008)

You definitely want to stick to weaknesses that are somewhat bad but can have a positive spin OR that you can say you have improved on. However, at the same time, you don't want to sound cliche like you've read about what weaknesses to say you have in an interview. It's hard to give someone examples because everyone is different and we all have completely different weaknesses. The best advice I can give you is to be HONEST but PROFESSIONAL. For example, you would never say, "I hate people!" as a weakness.  But saying something like, "I sometimes find it hard to deal with difficult or rude people" is better.

It's also good to tell them what you're doing to work on your weaknesses. For example, I try to mention in interviews that I always inquire when I have done something wrong/inaccurately. I always want to know why it went wrong and what I can do to prevent it in the future. The best thing you can do in an interview is acknowledge your weaknesses and offer them a quick sentence on how you're trying to improve that weakness.


----------



## amoona (Apr 11, 2008)

I always say that my biggest weakness is putting too much on my plate at once. I don't know if it's the "right" answer but it's the answer I use. Of course I could be 100% honest and say I'm a diva, I'm stuck up, I'm a bitch ... but idk how they'd take that on a first interview. Of course when I get to know the manager I tell them straight up - I'm a bitch but you know what nobody crosses a bitch and thats how I get everything I need to get done. ;-)


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Maybe your biggest weakness is OVER ANALYZING... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teehee...kidding!_

 
You know what hun I think I do over analyze!! lol

Thank for your advice guys!! Keep it coming I'd love to hear what the other Specktra girls have to say =)


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ I always see shy or timid people in work places and I wonder how they get their jobs sometimes like I couldn't imagine certain people doing a well interview lol._

 
OMGosh! Me too! Or really annoying people (thinking of one gal in particular at work) who nobody seems to like (???) How did she get in? People avoid her like the plague because (as I'm told) she goes on and on and on...


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Answering blandly, I would say that perhaps I'm more concerned than your average person with results instead of processes._

 
Totally gunna steal this one!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2008)

One word- chocolate


----------

